# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Driver HBS 2206 lỗi ???

## Minh Trần

AE có kinh nghiệm cho mình hỏi Driver HBS 2206 chỉ hiện đèn đỏ Charge, động cơ không giữ, là lỗi gì ?

----------


## Duccdt06

Thường động driver này lỗi là động cơ này thả tự do thôi bác,bác kiểm tra lại dây encorder xem có lỏng dây nào ko.đo động cơ xem có chạm chập ko

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Ko có đèn led sáng khả năng day nguồn đk chưa tiếp xúc học xấu trời thì e nó tèo rồi

----------


## vanlam1102

chỉ hiện đèn mà không bảng hiển thị thông số không lên, có khi là hỏng phần nguồn điều khiển rồi anh.

----------


## emptyhb

Trên driver có jack encoder. Bác chủ ngắt điện, để gần lại rồi cắm trực tiếp jack encoder vào driver xem. Để mấy phút xem có thay đổi gì không?

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

Mình cũng có 1 driver như thế này, 5 phút sau tự tắt nguồn.

----------


## Minh Trần

Những cách cơ bản trên mình đã làm rồi. dây rợ đã tháo ra đo đạc kỹ càng, mình nghĩ Driver có lỗi phần nguồn hay gì đó.

----------


## Minh Trần

Sau một hồi tiếc tiền ( Driver mua mới 3.8tr ) Lôi ra sử lý, kết quả OK, nguyên nhân chết nguồn cấp trước 5 & 15v

----------

haignition

----------


## sieunhim

E đào mộ chút. E có bộ h2-2206 + step 12nm. Trước xài bình thường. Bây giờ e lấy ra test lại thì dính lỗi Er 00d. Enter thì nó hiện d06Err. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm mấy dòng này giúp e phát. 
Tks cả nhà

----------


## CKD

> Sau một hồi tiếc tiền ( Driver mua mới 3.8tr ) Lôi ra sử lý, kết quả OK, nguyên nhân chết nguồn cấp trước 5 & 15v


Theo hình thì hình như chết diod hay IC dao động thê bác? Vì thấy có 1 hàng chân  :Smile: 

Trò nghịch với con này khuyến cáo mấy bạn không biết gì về điện tử không tự ý mở nắp. Điện áp trên board có thể lên đến 350V. Không rỏ, chọt bậy là có khã năng tử đó ạ.

----------


## sieunhim

các bác cho e hỏi tham số nào để reset cấu hình mấy bộ hbs này vậy, e đọc manual mà ko thấy

----------


## vusvus

> Theo hình thì hình như chết diod hay IC dao động thê bác? Vì thấy có 1 hàng chân 
> 
> Trò nghịch với con này khuyến cáo mấy bạn không biết gì về điện tử không tự ý mở nắp. Điện áp trên board có thể lên đến 350V. Không rỏ, chọt bậy là có khã năng tử đó ạ.


 bác ấy nói chết nguồn, e nghĩ là cầu diot ạ, thấy con đó có vạt C 1 góc thì phải

----------


## th11

> bác ấy nói chết nguồn, e nghĩ là cầu diot ạ, thấy con đó có vạt C 1 góc thì phải


theo kinh nghiệm của e thì nó toi 2 con tụ lọc nguồn ở đầu ra nguồn cấp trước,

----------

